# Adventstour am 28.11.04 um 11:00 Uhr



## ouchylove (23. November 2004)

Guten Morgen

ich bin wieder gesund  und somit zu allen erneuten Schandtaten bereit ... in einem Thread stand etwas von Adventstour .... " also Butter bei die Fische" wie der Hamburger sagt ...

Termin steht oben und der Treffpunkt wäre je nach Plan ... denn was macht eine Adventstour eigentlich aus?

Also ...  bitte Vorschläge machen, damit man den Beginn der Weihnachtszeit auch so richtig begehen kann.

Lieben Gruss,
verena


----------



## Alan (23. November 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> denn was macht eine Adventstour eigentlich aus?



Für eine ordentliche Adventtour gehört Glühwein in den Camelbak, Lebkuchen mit Schokoladenüberzug in die Trikottasche, Kerze (eine) auf den Vorbau, Mistelzweig an den Helm. 

Dies wird mir alles entgehen... ;(   Die frohen Adventkranz-Fahrer haben also mal wieder Glück. 


Wäre dementsprechend für die Aufnahme einer Nikolaustour in die Planung für den 2.Advent. Die kleine Rennpause will ja sinnvoll gestaltet werden. Bis zum 5.12. ist's ja auch noch lange hin.

Viel Spaß wünscht

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (23. November 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine ordentliche Adventtour gehört Glühwein in den Camelbak, Lebkuchen mit Schokoladenüberzug in die Trikottasche, Kerze (eine) auf den Vorbau, Mistelzweig an den Helm.
> 
> Dies wird mir alles entgehen... ;(   Die frohen Adventkranz-Fahrer haben also mal wieder Glück.
> 
> ...



So albern soll die Tour werden?   
Eigentlich sollte das Treffen nur einen anderen Namen bekommen...  

Silvi


----------



## Alan (23. November 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> So albern soll die Tour werden?



Klar, und für das darauf folgende Wochenende sind Nikolausimützen über dem Helm Pflicht. Alternativ kann ein Geweih am Helm befestigt werden. In diesem Fall ist der Vorbau rot anzustreichen und mit einer roten Lampe zu versehen. 
Anstatt der Luftpumpe ist eine Rute mitzunehmen und der Camelbak sollte doch bitte mit einem roten Überzug versehen oder in einen Jutesack gestopft werden. Weiße Rauschebärte können, müssen aber nicht sein. 



D.


----------



## ouchylove (23. November 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> So albern soll die Tour werden?
> Eigentlich sollte das Treffen nur einen anderen Namen bekommen...
> 
> Silvi



... eigentlich soll die Tour nicht albern werden  

verena


----------



## Alan (23. November 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> ... eigentlich soll die Tour nicht albern werden
> 
> verena




Bah, könnt ihr das alles ernst nehmen.....   Dann eben nicht in Nikolauskostüm....

Tour-Namen sind doch unwichtig...

D.


----------



## Silvi (23. November 2004)

Tour-Namen sind doch unwichtig...


Alles eine Frage des Marketing!! 

Aber um das ganze wieder mal auf den Ursprung zurückzubringen:

Bei ausreichend gutem Wetter, 28.11., 11 Uhr, Hasenbucht.  

Silvi


----------



## Alan (23. November 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Alles eine Frage des Marketing!!



Immer diese Verkaufsstrategen...   Ihr wollt doch nur einen Entschuldigung für den Glühweinrausch nach der Tour haben.... 

D.


----------



## Rabbit (23. November 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> ... eigentlich soll die Tour nicht albern werden


Ich persönlich finde die Ideen von Det gar nicht albern. Schließlich gab es ja auch schon den Halloween-NR mit Kostüm"zwang", also warum nicht auch mal 'ne lustige Advents-/Nikolaustour?

Sind wir nicht im letzten Jahr mal den Alsterwanderweg hoch nach Kayhude gefahren (es müssen ja nicht immer die HaBes sein)? Wie wäre es also mal wieder mit eine Tour von Ahrensburg über Volksdorf nach Kayhude und zurück? Eine Thermoskanne mit Glühwein hatte ich auch im letzten Jahr im Rucksack! Alternativ könnte man auf dem Rückweg ja den Alsterwanderweg auch bis zum Rathhausmarkt folgen und dort noch'n Glühwein schlürfen (Der Weihnachtsmarkt ist doch m.E. schon gestartet). Obwohl ich mir eigentlich nach der Tour nicht den A**** abfrieren wollte.
Wie wäre es Aprés-Bike mit Lebkuchen und Tee bei mir in der Bude?

Ausserdem wäre ein Tourstart in Ahrensburg sicher auch für unsere "Friends" aus dem Lübeker Raum interessant?!

Ach so, welches Tempo ist denn angedacht? Die Ahrensburg-Tour würde sehr gemütlich werden, auch weil ich mit meinem Poison fahren würde/müßte.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, "Notfalls" auch wieder nur die ersten paar Kilometer 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Alan (23. November 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich finde die Ideen von Det gar nicht albern.



Besten Dank für die Unterstützung! Ich hab ja auch gut Reden, ich muss meine Ideen ja zumindest am 28. nicht ausbaden. Da spinnt man ja schon gerne mal rum... 

Bin trotzdem ein wenig hin- und hergerissen und würde mich gerne zweiteilen, klonen oder sonstwas in der Richtung. Aber die Rennen wollen ja auch gefahren werden. Zuviele Hochzeiten.... 


D.


----------



## Lupi (23. November 2004)

Also ich finde es albern mit einem Pilzkörbchen durch die Gegend zu fahren und diesen dann auch noch stehen zu lassen.  

In Hamburg wird vielleicht alles ein wenig zu ernst genommen.  

Also ich für meinen Teil finde die Idee mit dem Glühwein voll Normal.Normal eben.

Ansonsten geht es nachher noch über das Steilufer , mit Glühwein im Rucksack.

Beste Grüße von der Küste

Christian 

Normal

albern








er kann es doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (24. November 2004)

Ahoi !
Am 28.11. findet eine CTF in der Nähe von Flensburg/Glücksburg statt.
Ich bin die Tour schon mal gefahren, mir fällt dazu nur ein Wort ein:
Traumtour!!   
Technisch teilweise nicht einfach, landschaftlich (Ostsee-Steilküste und Halbinsel Holnis) einfach nur schön.  
Wer da noch nie gefahren ist, wird sein evtl. Kommen nicht bereuen.
Alle wichtigen Infos unter www.rsc-oeversee.de

Gruss


----------



## OBRADY (25. November 2004)

Halli,Hallo..

Ich glaube das ganze war letztes bzw dieses Jahr eine Neujahrstour...
Finde die Idee aber recht nett.Warum nicht zum Advent.Also ich wäre bei gutem Wetter dabei!
Ist doch mal was anderes als immer Harburg...!!Und hinterher lecker Kekse oder ähnliches ist auch ganz in meinem Sinne...  
Harry mußt Du Poison fahren oder möchtest Du?
Ich würde es mir evtl. sonst ganz gerne bei Dir leihen...??

Schaun wir mal was die Lübeck/ Timmendorf-Fraktion, natürlich auch alle anderen , so zu der Sonntagsaktion so meinen.

Es freut sich
Anja


----------



## vijoka (25. November 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, nach langer Abstinenz.
Bei der Tour am Sonntag wäre ich gern dabei, Glühwein ist ne' gute Idee!
Wo soll's losgehen? In Ahrensburg?
Hoffentlich bis Sonntag!
Joachim


----------



## Silvi (26. November 2004)

Ich bin raus, viel Spass am Sonntag.

Silvi


----------



## ouchylove (26. November 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin raus, viel Spass am Sonntag.
> 
> Silvi



... mh, wenn jetzt Silvi und Andre auch nicht mehr dabei sind, sollten wir das ganze vielleicht vertagen ... zumindest was die HaBes angeht. Ich für meinen Teil bin nämlich nicht so sehr der "Glühwein für unterwegs Fan", was mich dann für die Ahrensburg Tour ausschliesst. Ich wollte eigentlich am Sonntag eine schöne 3-4 Stunden Ausfahrt machen, um den Bürostress der Woche von der Seele zu strampeln.

es grüsst,
verena


----------



## Rabbit (26. November 2004)

Moin!

Mich hat leider ein kleiner gripaler Infekt niedergestreckt. Somit kann ich also eine Adventstour in/um Ahrensburg nicht mehr anbieten.
Vielleicht können wir die ja am 3. Advent "nachholen".

Gruß,
Harry
(Der nun zum schwitzen wieder unter der Daunendecke verschwindet ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (26. November 2004)

Na, denn wünsche ich mal gute Besserung  

...weiterschwitzen !!! ...  

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (26. November 2004)

also, wenn das Wetter es zu läßt wäre ich dabei,
wenn es aber so wie heute ist, nasss feucht kalt, dann gehe ich lieber ins Fitness-Studio.

Gruss
IGD


----------



## OBRADY (26. November 2004)

Hallöchen...

@Harry...Dir natürlich gute Besserung und den 3.Advent können wir  gerne 
mal festhalten..

@Verena..also ich wäre Sonntag dabei.Allerdings unter der gleichen Prämisse
wie Doris...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Thol (26. November 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> ...den 3.Advent können wir  gerne mal festhalten...


ja, wo will er den hin     


Wie wäre es also am 3. Advent mit einer Tour _*Rund um den Hasenbau * _ _(=Ahrensburg, damit keine Fragen aufkommen)_, Harry ???

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Lupi (26. November 2004)

och , Mensch Du machst aber auch Sachen.

Bestimmt wieder halbnackt herumgelaufen ? Normal eben   

Hättest Du dich mal mit Sauna abgehärtet wäre das nicht passiert   

Trotzdem gute Besserung und erhole Dich gut.

Christian


----------



## Günni-Poo (26. November 2004)

Jo Jo, 
das sind sie. Nachts halbnackt durch die Wildnis laufen,
den Mond anheulen und kurz darauf 
mit Schnupfennäschen flach liegen.   

Wünsche gute Besserung!


----------



## Alan (26. November 2004)

Jute Besserung, Herr Fotoadmiral,

wünscht

Det, bei dem die Erkältung nicht so richtig durchbrechen will....


----------



## Janny (27. November 2004)

Das Wetter wird super am Sonntag. Und ich fahre mit und katapultiere das Team normal in die Top Ten. Ja, genau so wird 's. Ganz sicher. Auch wenn Ihr jetzt noch nicht dran glaubt.


----------



## ouchylove (27. November 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter wird super am Sonntag. Und ich fahre mit und katapultiere das Team normal in die Top Ten. Ja, genau so wird 's. Ganz sicher. Auch wenn Ihr jetzt noch nicht dran glaubt.



Jan hat recht, das Wetter wird super ... also, dann lasst uns mal morgen starten.

11:00 Uhr am Ehesdorfer Parkplatz, Hasenbucht, Autobahn ..

Schaut noch mal im LMB.

Gruss,
verena

PS: Es kann sich ja schon jeder mal überlegen wer die Tour führen möchte


----------



## Marec (27. November 2004)

Hi,

ich würde gerne mitkommen, doch leider haben meiner Gabel der letzte Sonntag und meinem Knie der letzte Mittwoch sehr stark zugesetzt... sind beide krank...  
Also viel Spass morgen und schönes Wetter.

Marec

Hat jemand ne Marzocchi mx comp mit einem 1" Schaft übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (28. November 2004)

haööchen,

ich komme nicht mit, es ist immer noch feuchtkalt, und da dachte ich, warum nicht einmal mit einer Freundin eine Adventstour über den Weihnachtsmarkt zu machen.
Gibt keine kalten Füße,

Euch aber recht viel Spass und keine Regengüße!

IGD


----------



## ouchylove (28. November 2004)

Vielen lieben Dank an alle für den runden Tag ...

Es war eine super Tour und ich habe viele der Wege noch gar nicht gekannt ... daher ein ganz großes Lob und ganz viel Dank an den Guide. Danke Karsten und sorry, wenn ich dich zum guiden etwas "gezwungen" habe.


Habt alle eine schöne Woche,
verena


----------

